# filing the site?



## Dogsoldier (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 9 mm beretta and I dont like the sites on it...for some reason they made the front site wide and square with a red dot in the center...I think that a fine thin front site is much more accurate...Do you agree?...I'm even thinking of filing it down on both sides to make it thinner...Have any of you done this?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

How would a thinner front sight make the gun more accurate?

I guess if it would make _*you*_ more accurate, than go for it. I just don't see how that would make any difference as far as lining up the sights is concerned.

Maybe consider purchasing different/new sights and having them professionally installed?

I doubt many, if any, people have done this...

-Jeff-


----------



## Dogsoldier (Oct 28, 2008)

well with a smaller finer site to me is much more accurate then a wide site...you can just draw a finer bead...at least to me


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Dogsoldier said:


> well with a smaller finer site to me is much more accurate then a wide site...you can just draw a finer bead...at least to me


A smaller (thinner) sight is also going to be harder to acquire, which becomes more of a detriment in low light situations, during rapid fire, or when your eyes start to get old and tired.

Also, if the front sight gets thinner and the back sight stays the same, there will be more space on either side of the front sight which would likely lead to more inaccuracy.

Are you that good of a shot that the thickness of the front sight is the limiting factor to your further improvement? If not, I would suggest more practice to make sure you know what you want before you trash a perfectly good slide (assuming the front sight is not replaceable).


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> A smaller (thinner) sight is also going to be harder to acquire, which becomes more of a detriment in low light situations, during rapid fire, or when your eyes start to get old and tired.
> 
> Also, if the front sight gets thinner and the back sight stays the same, there will be more space on either side of the front sight which would likely lead to more inaccuracy.
> 
> Are you that good of a shot that the thickness of the front sight is the limiting factor to your further improvement? If not, I would suggest more practice to make sure you know what you want before you trash a perfectly good slide (assuming the front sight is not replaceable).


All of the above. :smt033

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

the more of a difference in the width of the front site and the notch in the rear the more apt you are to corner your sites. Be off a hair sighting adds up to inches over distance.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

9mm Berettas are fighting pistols, not bullseye guns. Fighting pistols should have big, blocky sights that are easy to see at high speed, and that is what Beretta provides. If I wanted a target pistol, I'd choose something else, rather than trying to make the Beretta into something it was never intended to be.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If the sight is replacable and you think it would work better for you then grab that file and have at it. If it doesn't work as you expect put a new set in. You will never know if you don't try.

I filed my M&P sights to suit me and they work much better "for me"
I don't like the three white dot approach so filed them off then installed a fibre front.

It's your tool or toy customixe it to suit your needs.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

TOF said:


> If the sight is replacable and you think it would work better for you then grab that file and have at it. If it doesn't work as you expect put a new set in. You will never know if you don't try.
> 
> I filed my M&P sights to suit me and they work much better "for me"
> I don't like the three white dot approach so filed them off then installed a fibre front.
> ...


TOF,
Come stand in line with me for the new M&P9 Pro Series... It comes with a green fiberoptic front, and a rear-slanted, flat-black, long sight radius rear, on a 5 inch slide... Not white dots... Sweet trigger... Buds will have them on sale in 1 week...

Jeff


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> TOF,
> Come stand in line with me for the new M&P9 Pro Series... It comes with a green fiberoptic front, and a rear-slanted, flat-black, long sight radius rear, on a 5 inch slide... Not white dots... Sweet trigger... Buds will have them on sale in 1 week...
> 
> Jeff


I am thinking real hard in that direction Jeff. I would prefer a long barrel .40 but price of 9MM ammo is appealing also.

Those sights are more in line with my preference although I have been using red front.

I have a good friend that is an FFL and sells a lot of guns. I may have him order me one for Christmas.

You can purchase one and write up a report for us any time you wish though. :mrgreen:


----------

